# barenboim: Bruckner's 8th



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I have found a recording of Bruckner's 8th with Barenboim and Berlin P.O.. It's the only such recording I could find of just that. All of the recordings of this available in US are box sets of each symphony. I personally dont believe Barenboim is the best for each one, though his 8tha and 9th, in my opinion, are incomparable! (Wand's 8th comes close). For this CD, it has it labeled as the "Haas Edition". What does that mean? 

It's listed in 2 UK stores: Amazon UK and Crotchet. Anyone familiar with the second one?


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> For this CD, it has it labeled as the "Haas Edition". What does that mean?


Most of Bruckner's symphonies had multiple revisions and publications. Here is an explanation of the different versions: Bruckner Symphony Versions


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok. Thanks!

As long as this is the only version Barenboim has conducted with the Berlin Philharmonic, then it's fine. It seems to also be preferred by many other prominent Bruckner conductors, including Haitink, Wand and Karajan.


----------

